# About to go on my bmq next week, questions



## BG_CultureClub6 (26 Jun 2009)

1. I believe that I was not given a kit list. Is it posted anywhere here or should I contact my unit?

1. Am I encouraged to buy most of my kit at the CANEX or should I buy it immediately before departing?

2. About the ID disc, is this issued with the kit or do I have to tell one of the inspectors that I am not in possession of one?

Thank you.


----------



## Rinker (26 Jun 2009)

check your junk email for your list


----------



## jacob_ns (26 Jun 2009)

1. Don't worry about having a kit list, you will be given everything you need when you get there. You will be told what you need to buy at the CANEX.

2. Don't buy anything in advance. Everything you need is available at the CANEX and chances are your staff will require you have specific items so everything is the same during inspections. I bought eveything I needed prior to coming to the Mega (as suggested by the recruiting centre) and was told upon arrival that I needed the items from the CANEX. I would however recommend bringing your own toothpaste, soap/shampoo. 

3. You will get a blood test done in week 2 or 3 (to ensure your blood type) and the ID discs will be given to you in week 7 or 8. Nobody has one prior to arrival.


----------



## BG_CultureClub6 (26 Jun 2009)

Muchos Gracias! That was very helpful and I'm glad that this forum has very supportive people. BTW, I'm going to leave for Edmonton on the first of July and I'm looking forward to this exciting experience. Absolutely stoked for this.


----------



## BG_CultureClub6 (27 Jun 2009)

One more thing,


On one of my documents, it says "CANDIDATES ISSUED UNFIROMS SHOULD BE DRESSED ACCORDINGLY FOR TRAVEL."

So on the day when I board the bus, am I obliged to wear my combat uniform or is a regular civilian outfit fine? As well, are we even permitted to bring civilian clothing for BMQ?


----------



## Doom (27 Jun 2009)

I could be wrong, but you don't get your uniform until thursday of week zero (end of first PT test)


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Jun 2009)

Even if you have a uniform, I would think that you should not wear it until you are taught how to wear it... 

Is this for Regular force or Reserve? (Reservists do get their uniforms before BMQ) but it does not mean that you can (know how to) wear it.

If you are in the reserves you should ask your unit, if you are in the regular you should ask your CFRC.

Good luck


----------



## Doom (27 Jun 2009)

I was told when you get to BMQ they can c.o.c.k your uniform I forget what that means... any help? ... If it's offensive I apologize, I just heard it from my friend he didn't say what it ment.


----------



## jacob_ns (27 Jun 2009)

BG_CultureClub6 said:
			
		

> One more thing,
> 
> 
> On one of my documents, it says "CANDIDATES ISSUED UNFIROMS SHOULD BE DRESSED ACCORDINGLY FOR TRAVEL."
> ...



You won't have a uniform prior to getting to CFLRS. As for civvy clothes, yes, bring them. You will wear them on weekends once you finish indoc and you might even be able to wear them during evenings depending on your staff.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2009)

BG_CultureClub6 said:
			
		

> 1. I believe that I was not given a kit list. Is it posted anywhere here or should I contact my unit?



Your profile says you are KOCR.  They should be giving you a kitlist, as well as taking you to be issued your kit.  They should also do one of two things: 
1.  Show you how to wear your uniform; or 
2.  Advise you that you will wear civilian clothes until you are taught on course how to wear it.



			
				BG_CultureClub6 said:
			
		

> 1. Am I encouraged to buy most of my kit at the CANEX or should I buy it immediately before departing?



No.  You may want to buy some elastic boot bands at CANEX, and perhaps some toiletries, but you shouldn't have to go out and splurge on things that you probably don't need.



			
				BG_CultureClub6 said:
			
		

> 2. About the ID disc, is this issued with the kit or do I have to tell one of the inspectors that I am not in possession of one?



Those are ordered through your OR.  It takes time to get them.  The same goes for your ID Card.


----------



## BG_CultureClub6 (27 Jun 2009)

I am a reservist and I will be picking up my basic kit on tuesday. I will also ask my unit about civilian clothing and the uniform and once again, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## IIMedicII (30 Jun 2009)

"Pretty much, if you have got your uniform and have been shown how to wear it...then do so
If not and you dont know how...then dont, anybody gives you S#!* for wearing it, just tell then your Sgt advised you to"

I asked my Sgt that about a week ago and that was his responce


----------



## Piccillo (30 Jun 2009)

I was told not to bring anything to my BMQ either, that it would all be provided or I can buy it at the CANEX.

So I showed up wearing what I had on my back, and nothing else...

I got jacked up my first five minutes in the army, because I wasnt wearing boxers, and had none to wear.


----------



## jmbest (1 Jul 2009)

Piccillo said:
			
		

> I got jacked up my first five minutes in the army, because I wasnt wearing boxers, and had none to wear.


 

So did they send you off to the Canex to buy some?? I didn't know they did an undies check when you go to BMQ! /joke  ;D


----------



## danchapps (1 Jul 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> I was told when you get to BMQ they can c.o.c.k your uniform I forget what that means... any help? ... If it's offensive I apologize, I just heard it from my friend he didn't say what it ment.



C.O.C.K. is an acronym used in the army. Is stands for Confirmation Of Combat Knowledge. It is used frequently (get used to it) however, sometimes it is "misused". Sometimes people will say you are getting C.O.C.K.'ed when really you are just getting jacked.


----------

